

Ask HN: Is Bitbucket down, too? - vbv


======
nahcub
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/bitbucket.org](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/bitbucket.org)

Looks like its down for everyone, at least according to that web service!

------
vbv
Github is back and Bitbucket went down.

[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/bitbucket.org](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/bitbucket.org)

What's going on today?

------
fosk
GitHub is not down anymore:
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

